
David Davis: A Brexit Economic Strategy for Britain - jlg23
http://www.conservativehome.com/platform/2016/07/david-davis-trade-deals-tax-cuts-and-taking-time-before-triggering-article-50-a-brexit-economic-strategy-for-britain.html
======
ljf
From the comments:

 _a lot of small businesses think that leaving the EU will lead to a reduction
in 'red tape' They are wrong In anything other than a EEA (Norway style)
arrangement they will have to deal with much more red tape in trading with our
largest market by far - Europe Customs forms. Conformity assessment.
Compliance testing. the cost of doing business with our largest partner will
escalate enormously_

------
sjclemmy
> And it all depends far too much on domestic demand, which even after 2008 is
> excessively funded by consumer credit. This is unsustainable in the long
> run. > So we need to shift our economy towards a more export-led growth
> strategy, based on higher productivity employment. Fortunately, this will
> prove eminently possible as a part of a Brexit-based economic strategy.
> Indeed, far from being the risky option that many have claimed, Brexit gives
> us many tools to deal with the very serious economic challenges that the
> country will face in the coming decades.

I completely agree with this, and I would go further and throw in some
manufacturing in there.

This strategy is not dependant on Brexit. Britain has been pursuing a service-
led, non-manufacturing strategy for the last 20-30 years which, I believe, is
a mistake. Real economic prosperity comes from making or growing things.
Service economies are like building software based on someone else's platform,
you benefit from the platforms reach but cede control.

